# Brightstar 24W HID



## lighting1288 (Mar 7, 2006)

i just received my 24W HID Flashlight from www.hidxtra.com today. dame! nice lights!!!

I cant believe it is only $255.00 free shipping and free aluminum case.

I didnt believe it at the first, so I bought it just to see if it is true or its a mistake, and after 4 days, my lights arrived.

dunno how long this sale will last..... what a deal!!:wow:


----------



## john2551 (Mar 7, 2006)

The Brightstar is a nice light but did not win as the best 24w HID light. The AE PL24 won: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/


----------



## CLHC (Mar 7, 2006)

Just wanted to say Welcome to CPF!

—Enjoy!


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 7, 2006)

tks CHC.. people are nice here... 





CHC said:


> Just wanted to say Welcome to CPF!
> 
> —Enjoy!


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 7, 2006)

well.. the 24W brightstar HID light looks pretty good to me.. hope it is reliable as it seems.





john2551 said:


> The Brightstar is a nice light but did not win as the best 24w HID light. The AE PL24 won: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2006)

I don't know how anyone would purchase something from HidExtra after they use this statement

"Test reports show that Sony's battery does not explode when it is exposed to high temperature and heavy impact. However, Lithium-ion battery made in China, Taiwan and Korea tends to explode in the same testing environments."


Pure BS


Mac


----------



## MSI (Mar 7, 2006)

kevinccho, representative of Hidxtra, did post last summer. Based on his "nice" posts, I will never deal with that company!
Considering this was the first post of lighting1288, I would not be surprised if he worked for that company.


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 7, 2006)

why would you say something like that, i am just expressing my experiance with the light i just purchased. do you have any problem with that?:touche: 





cmacclel said:


> I don't know how anyone would purchase something from HidExtra after they use this statement
> 
> "Test reports show that Sony's battery does not explode when it is exposed to high temperature and heavy impact. However, Lithium-ion battery made in China, Taiwan and Korea tends to explode in the same testing environments."
> 
> ...


----------



## LEDcandle (Mar 7, 2006)

Well, maybe I'm being presumptuous, but the post does have a 'sales pitch' kind of slur to it in some sense


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 7, 2006)

I have no issues with your post and I'm glad your happy with your light. I didn't mean anything negative towards you it's just that the owner of that company came here and tried to trash all the other MFG's of that similar light. He rubbed everyone the wrong way including myself 


Mac


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

Before I plan to purchase this light, I did think about AE, but the price is just too good to be true, that is why I deceide to go with brightstar. After receiving it, it did turn out pretty good, I love the aluminum case. Now, I can go camping and see everything in the dark.





cmacclel said:


> I have no issues with your post and I'm glad your happy with your light. I didn't mean anything negative towards you it's just that the owner of that company came here and tried to trash all the other MFG's of that similar light. He rubbed everyone the wrong way including myself
> 
> 
> Mac


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

by the way, people are kinda offensive in this forum... scary... :shrug:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 8, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> by the way, people are kinda offensive in this forum... scary... :shrug:



Some are a bit jaded  after some experiences here but if you stick around a while I think you'll be fine.

Welcome to CPF and I hope you haven't spoiled your entry to the light-side by starting with such a bright light. 

-LT


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> Before I plan to purchase this light, I did think about AE, but the price is just too good to be true, that is why I deceide to go with brightstar. After receiving it, it did turn out pretty good, I love the aluminum case. Now, I can go camping and see everything in the dark.


 
To me it's not worth saving a few $$ & be stuck with an inferior product. The AE PL24 was the CLEAR winner in the 24w shoot-out. The hidxtra page claims the Brightstar has 1750 lumens & the AE only 1300 lumens. But as we've seen the Brightstar can't compete with the AE even though the Brightstar "claims" to have almost 500 lumens more!


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

well, from my personal opinion, the light i just got was very nice, specially the body finish ( I dont even have to mention the price and accessories). I never own a AE light before, so I dont know how good they are. I am sure they are a good light as you pointed out. But I think brightstar is also a decent manufacture for a 24W HID light. Dont think its that far off from AE. 

anyway, everyone have their own opinion, I really like my Brightstar HID, maybe AE is good too, I'll try them out when I have money for another one. Right now, I am happy with my brightstar.


tks for the suggestion tho. 

by the way, have you ever try a brightstar light? what make you say they are no good??




john2551 said:


> To me it's not worth saving a few $$ & be stuck with an inferior product. The AE PL24 was the CLEAR winner in the 24w shoot-out. The hidxtra page claims the Brightstar has 1750 lumens & the AE only 1300 lumens. But as we've seen the Brightstar can't compete with the AE even though the Brightstar "claims" to have almost 500 lumens more!


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

I didn't say it was no good. I said it was inferior to the AE PL24. If you look here you will see that it was "inferior" in its level of performance at the 24w shoot-out: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/

To quote: 

[font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]The AE Powerlight 24W performed very much like the brightstar, but it was just brighter in every way.[/font][font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif] Judging from this, the AE Powerlight might actually be close in terms of performance to the Razorlight at 35W. [/font]


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

I wouldn't use the word "inferior" to compare these two lights, especially I own one now. Both light seem very nice to me.  

can you tell me how much is AE PL24? and what accessories they come with?? and where to buy??

I might want to get one for my brother, then I have a chance to compare these two lights. 


tks





john2551 said:


> I didn't say it was no good. I said it was inferior to the AE PL24. If you look here you will see that it was "inferior" in its level of performance at the 24w shoot-out: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/
> 
> To quote:
> 
> [font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]The AE Powerlight 24W performed very much like the brightstar, but it was just brighter in every way.[/font][font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif] Judging from this, the AE Powerlight might actually be close in terms of performance to the Razorlight at 35W. [/font]


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

You will have to check with these Authorized Dealers for prices & too see what accessories they are including with the light:​ 
ALD Company, Inc. - NV - 775-358-0505 
Arctic Fire & Safety - Fairbanks AK - 907-452-7806 ​Arc Light EFX - So. Cal - 818-394-6330 ​Atlas Specialty Lighting - FL - 813-238-6481 
Barney's of Lafayette - LA - 337-896-3667 
Batteries Plus - Anchorage AK - 907-770-6110 
Beck Electric Supply - No. Cal - 510-215-9499
Beyond Bulbs - FL - 813-926- 1670 
Central Police Supply - TX -713-225-4392​FITS Indoor Range - LA - 985-639-3487 ​Flashlight Outlet - IN - 866-290-6345
GT Distributors, Inc. - GA - 706-866-2764 
GT Distributors, Inc. - TX - 512-451-8298
Kirov AG Holding - Bulgaria - +35-929-3308 
Larson Electronics - TX - 214-616-6180 
M.M.I. Marketing Mngt., Int'l - So. CA - 714-893-8676 
NAFECO - AL - 800-628-6233 
Pacific MicroLite - So. Cal - 310-364-5219​Pacific Tactical Solutions - WA - 509-214-0302​Rapid Fire Equipment - FL - 407-648-1788
Soterion - Australia - 3976-49769
Streichers - MN - 800-367-3763 
Visions in Color - So. Cal - 818-566-1114 ​Western Police Supply - MT - 406-728-8146 ​Young Guns - HI - 808-833-4867


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, if you don't like me to call the Brightstar P1 "inferior" then i'll just call the AE PL24 "SUPERIOR"!


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

since I am new here, I should see if theres anyone else has something good to say about AE light or brightstar. 

I shouldn’t just take your word for it, plus, I still think brightstar is a very cool light. most definitely not "inferior"
 
sounded like you are in love with AE...:naughty: 




john2551 said:


> OK, if you don't like me to call the Brightstar P1 "inferior" then i'll just call the AE PL24 "SUPERIOR"!


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

First, Kevinccho / hidxtra was banned from CPF: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1028466&postcount=159

Then, Kenshiro & Jeff Hong (Mr. Ted Bear) proved to us all that the AE PL24 was "superior" in every way: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/

So even if someone from CPF still wanted to buy a Brightstar, which i really doubt, it most certainly WON'T be from hidxtra.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

MSI said:


> kevinccho, representative of Hidxtra, did post last summer. Based on his "nice" posts, I will never deal with that company!
> Considering this was the first post of lighting1288, I would not be surprised if he worked for that company.


 
I agree 100%, i hope Empath sees this thread soon & takes swift decisive action to end this charade!


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

LEDcandle said:


> Well, maybe I'm being presumptuous, but the post does have a 'sales pitch' kind of slur to it in some sense


 
I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 8, 2006)

Ok then. The Brightstar is equal to the AE in every way, with the exception of brightness, durability, quality, honest marketing and customer service.

There's nothing wrong with promoting products which you have had good experiences with, I do it all the time, it's just that it seems a bit sus when someone joins a forum just to promote a product, and then refuses to listen to the facts regarding that product when others challenge their position.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 8, 2006)

After re-reading this thread it seems quite apparent to me the Lighting1288 = Kevinchho.

If I'm wrong I apologize but I'm almost never wrong 


Mac


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

That_Guy said:


> Ok then. The Brightstar is equal to the AE in every way, with the exception of brightness, durability, quality, honest marketing and customer service.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with promoting products which you have had good experiences with, I do it all the time, it's just that it seems a bit sus when someone joins a forum just to promote a product, and then refuses to listen to the facts regarding that product when others challenge their position.


 
I think he is posting constantly to "bump" this thread to the top of the list in a sales ploy.


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

if you guys dont like brightstar, that is fine with me, get on with your AE or what ever...

Since I already own a brightstar now, I dont really appreciate with all the trash talking about brightstar, that really get me thinking some one is selling lights here, not me... :touche: 

anyway.. i am happy with my lights, thats it.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> if you guys dont like brightstar, that is fine with me, get on with your AE or what ever...
> 
> Since I already own a brightstar now, I dont really appreciate with all the trash talking about brightstar, that really get me thinking some one is selling lights here, not me... :touche:
> 
> anyway.. i am happy with my lights, thats it.


 
If you READ all the other posts you would see that we are NOT trashing the brightstar. I'll be the first to admit it is better than the Wolf-eyes 24w. What we ARE all saying is that DON'T buy a brightstar from hidxtra because he was banned from CPF for being abusive & disrespectful towards other members.


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

I didnt know it was banned until I heard from you. At least the price and the service was ok. the shipping was very fast.





john2551 said:


> If you READ all the other posts you would see that we are NOT trashing the brightstar. I'll be the first to admit it is better than the Wolf-eyes 24w. What we ARE all saying is that DON'T buy a brightstar from hidxtra because he was banned from CPF for being abusive & disrespectful towards other members.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

Here is another review, AE Light- PowerLight[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Overall Score> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4.9 Stars- [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Out of 5 Maximum)[/font][/font] Highly Recommended*[/font][/font]

http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/AE_PwrLt.htm


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 8, 2006)

john2551 said:


> Here is another review, AE Light- PowerLight[font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] - Overall Score> [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*4.9 Stars- [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif](Out of 5 Maximum)[/font][/font] Highly Recommended*[/font][/font]
> 
> http://www.imagometrics.com/FLReviews/AE_PwrLt.htm



FWIW the gent that wrote that review was also banned from CPF.

-LT


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

After reading the review ( by a banned member ), brightstar is pretty much the same light compare to AE.. I dont really see the difference for these 2 lights.. even the on off switch are the same... I am confused now:sweat: 

but still, the price is still good for the brightstar light...




Lunal_Tic said:


> FWIW the gent that wrote that review was also banned from CPF.
> 
> -LT


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

[email protected] said:


>


 
Mike,

Being you're here can you tell us why you carry the AE & not the Brightstar?

John


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

OK, here is a review from a member that is NOT banned from CPF: 
http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl14.htm


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

From the review and picture, they do look the same, most of the spec are the same. I am assuming they are made by the same manufacutre. so, why AE sell for alot more??? :candle: 





john2551 said:


> OK, here is a review from a member that is NOT banned from CPF:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl14.htm


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 8, 2006)

From the review and picture, they do look the same, most of the spec are the same. I am assuming they are made by the same manufacutre. so, why AE sell for alot more??? :candle: 





john2551 said:


> OK, here is a review from a member that is NOT banned from CPF:
> http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/aelight_pl14.htm


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

THIS IS WHY IT COSTS MORE: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/

To quote: 

[font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]The AE Powerlight 24W performed very much like the brightstar, but it was just brighter in every way.[/font][font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif] Judging from this, the AE Powerlight might actually be close in terms of performance to the Razorlight at 35W. [/font]


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> After reading the review ( by a banned member ), brightstar is pretty much the same light compare to AE.. I dont really see the difference for these 2 lights.. even the on off switch are the same... I am confused now:sweat:
> 
> but still, the price is still good for the brightstar light...


 
THIS IS THE DIFFERENCE: http://home.earthlink.net/%7ekenshiro2/

To quote: 

[font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif]The AE Powerlight 24W performed very much like the brightstar, but it was just brighter in every way.[/font][font=Trebuchet MS, Geneva, Arial, Helvetica, SunSans-Regular, sans-serif] Judging from this, the AE Powerlight might actually be close in terms of performance to the Razorlight at 35W. [/font]


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

THIS IS WHY: http://www.aelight.com/terms/mission.htm


----------



## john2551 (Mar 8, 2006)

THIS IS WHY: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1248499&postcount=1


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2006)

Hi John,



> Mike,
> 
> Being you're here can you tell us why you carry the AE & not the Brightstar?
> 
> John



1.	The AE PowerLight™ is simply the best in its class.
2.	1800 lumens from the BS


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

Mike,

That 1800 lumens claim from the BS is BS


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

found another: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1221094&postcount=13


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

& another: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1221094&postcount=13


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

another: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1222331&postcount=4


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

& another: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1096456&postcount=2


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 9, 2006)

not convincing.... :lolsign: 
not convincing.... :lolsign: 

not convincing.... :lolsign: 

not convincing.... :lolsign: 

not convincing.... :lolsign: 



john2551 said:


> & another: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1096456&postcount=2


----------



## That_Guy (Mar 9, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> From the review and picture, they do look the same, most of the spec are the same. I am assuming they are made by the same manufacutre. so, why AE sell for alot more??? :candle:


Originally AE Light was going to be just a distributor for the BS. However, when they received the BS units they did not meet AE's standard of quality, so AE decided to use their own better quality reflectors. Since then they have made other improvements such as the protective rubber caps. That's why the AE is better and more expensive.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 9, 2006)

$10 says 



> After re-reading this thread it seems quite apparent to me the Lighting1288 = Kevinchho.
> 
> If I'm wrong I apologize but I'm almost never wrong
> 
> ...



you're right



this is an obvious creation of a new account to boost awareness of the light and the place to buy it and the reasonable price tag..

when was the last time someone showed up on CPF, and as their first post, or one of their first posts, are talking about their neat new $200+ flashlight.. the reality is that it takes most people a lot of learning and time around here to realize the value of lights in that price class. There was something similar going on with the gladious/battery sales mentioned by someone else, in 3 different sections, in bold type, proclaming the awsomness of their recent purchase. 

sorry but most people find us when they are looking for a nice new light, not to tell us they already found it.


----------



## Maximus (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi all. 
I have the brightstar 24 watt and its a very nice light.
However, the claims made by Brightstar for light output are very exagerated. 
I would guess mine puts out just over 1000 Lumens.
The run time is exactly as claimed - 135 minutes.
The charging system on the Brightstar IS better than the AE. The Brightstar has a seperate unit between the mains adaptor and flashlight. It looks like the AE Powerlight has the mains adaptor directly charging the flashlight and relying on the li-ion internal battery pack protection to disconnect the charge supply.

I think the AE has an improved reflector and ballast over the Brightstar hence greater light output. Also the AE has a seperate ballast and reflector/bulb. This is a much better design, as if the bulb breaks on the Brightstar you have to replace the whole bulb/reflector/ballast unit !!!


----------



## Lando (Mar 9, 2006)

Maximus said:


> I think the AE has an improved reflector and ballast over the Brightstar hence greater light output. Also the AE has a seperate ballast and reflector/bulb. This is a much better design, as if the bulb breaks on the Brightstar you have to replace the whole bulb/reflector/ballast unit !!!


 
This is not actually the case, the bulb and ballast can be separated with the Brightstar by removing 2 small screws at the base of the bulb support. (although I don't recommend you do that unless you really have to because this might void your warranty).
Both lights have their strong and weak points, it all depends on what is important to the individual.


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2006)

Lando said:


> This is not actually the case, the bulb and ballast can be separated with the Brightstar by removing 2 small screws at the base of the bulb support. (although I don't recommend you do that unless you really have to because this might void your warranty).
> It seems that the AE is brighter then the Brightstar but the trade off is that the AE burns for less then 1 hour, I think I even saw 45 min quoted on the CPF forum somewhere.
> Both lights have their strong and weak points, it all depends on what is important to the individual.



Less than an hour?

It's more like 100-110 minutes

Mac


----------



## cmacclel (Mar 9, 2006)

Maximus said:


> Hi all.
> I have the brightstar 24 watt and its a very nice light.
> However, the claims made by Brightstar for light output are very exagerated.
> I would guess mine puts out just over 1000 Lumens.
> ...





The AE Light also includes the charging cradle. You can charge the battery inside the light, or remove it and charge it outside the light in the charging cradle.


Mac


----------



## fltundra (Mar 9, 2006)

Lando said:


> It seems that the AE is brighter then the Brightstar but the trade off is that the AE burns for less then 1 hour, I think I even saw 45 min quoted on the CPF forum somewhere.
> Both lights have their strong and weak points, it all depends on what is important to the individual.



That is untrue, my PL-24 runs 2 hours.


----------



## Lando (Mar 9, 2006)

I prob remembered wrong about the runtime and I don't actually own the AE. The CPF forum won't let me search at the moment(I get an error) so no way for me to check.


----------



## john2551 (Mar 9, 2006)

The actual TESTED runtime was 127 minutes: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1215120&postcount=68


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 9, 2006)

well, my brightstar last about 140 min... 

even 20 more minute than AE.. so, that should be a good thing compare to AE...

I dont know about lumens, but they are bright enough for me..:nana: 





john2551 said:


> The actual TESTED runtime was 127 minutes: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1215120&postcount=68


----------



## dc (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually, for the Brightstar 24w, there is 2 battery for it, namely the 4400mah & the 5200mah. i choose to buy the 5200mah battery and i have 2 of these. Both battery give me run time of at least 150 minutes repeatedly. Lastly, this is just for info.


Rgrds,
DC


----------



## john2551 (Mar 10, 2006)

The AE PL24 is brighter & whiter than a havis-shields 35w HID spotlight with a MUCH larger reflector: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1001176&postcount=90


----------



## lighting1288 (Mar 10, 2006)

Brighter and whiter for what?? Burn time should be more important.

They are all HID, and both light are very bright! that is what counts! 







john2551 said:


> The AE PL24 is brighter & whiter than a havis-shields 35w HID spotlight with a MUCH larger reflector: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1001176&postcount=90


----------



## scaredofthedark (Mar 10, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> Brighter and whiter for what?? Burn time should be more important.
> 
> They are all HID, and both light are very bright! that is what counts!



give it up....
people know what they want. brightness, and color is more important to them than a few minutes of runtime.
people know your is inferior in area of performance that other people are looking for. so quit trying to promote it, obviously it's not going very well. why do you care so much what other people think of your light? if you're happy with it then fine. other people don't like that light for their own reasons, quit trying to convince them. not like you have anything to gain from it....or do you?


----------



## mdocod (Mar 11, 2006)

> not like you have anything to gain from it....or do you?


----------



## hotbeam (Mar 31, 2006)

Was there ever a GB on the AE Light 24W?


----------



## john2551 (Mar 31, 2006)

hotbeam said:


> Was there ever a GB on the AE Light 24W?


 
No, there was never a GB.


----------



## Xzn (Apr 1, 2006)

lighting1288 said:


> Brighter and whiter for what?? Burn time should be more important.
> 
> They are all HID, and both light are very bright! that is what counts!


Kevinccho, you fail at trying to convince us based on pseudo evidence and a flawed marketting pitch. Will an admin ban him already?


----------



## woodrow (Apr 5, 2006)

Why do some people feel the need to trash someones new light? If I just bought a corvette and someone who just joined the group just bought a new mustang, I would say congratulations, let the person be excited about how fast it is, and how well it handles, and keep my mouth shut.

Lightning 1288, I am glad you enjoy your brightstar. It sounds like a great light and it is one of the brightest lights made. It smokes my light cannon hid, and you paid less money...Great buy! And I still love my light cannon. 

I have a gerber lx3 and a inova t4...the t4 is a way better light than the gerber in a number of ways...and I hate it, and never use it. I would not slam someone else for buying one though...expecially if he or she is new to the forum.

I would not buy a aepowerlight 24w myself...it seems so little more for a x990...which if I read the review right, the powerlight 24 dosen't compare to it.
But to every one out there who has one...Your lucky, you have one heck of a light, and one of the best ever made...congrats.


----------



## woodrow (Apr 5, 2006)

Sorry to post right after I posted, but I just read all 3 pages of john2551 and others ripping lightning 1288 apart. Maybe he is a plant from brightstar. Or maybe he like me, looked at the forum for a while and decided to join. 

Bought a light that he thought would be considered cool and a wise investment and tried to join and be part of a group of people who like flashlights...oh yeah...those were the cool people in my high school...and got slammed right off the bat.

Had I read such stupid posts like this, I would not have wasted my time...how many of those singing the praises of the aepowerlight actually have one...and even less I would venture have seen both...except on a moniter...

As for bogus claims by manufactures....which ones don't lie...I do not think there is one...maybe surefire...but I do not think that the l4 is as bright as the sl,t3...but I do not have the $20,000 test equipment to be sure...And either do any of you.

So to conclude...all light manufactures lie about runtime, lumens ect- or at least 98%. that is why this forum is so great. It would be nice to hear reviews and opinions with out the cocky my brand rocks yours sucks attitude. Or have the host come up with a flashprickaholic label so the rest of us new members and possible future members can just disregard you from the very begining.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2006)

Woodrow......................Why don't you RE-READ all the posts and check all the links provided and if you come up with the same conclusion then RE-READ it again...... then if you still come up with the same conclusion then PM me and I will explain it all to you.


Mac


----------



## woodrow (Apr 6, 2006)

cmacclel,

Thanks for your reply, I see your point. My main concern was based mainly on the first several posts and replies..The first post to me read basicly..."I just got a new light for a good deal and I like it.." followed by.."yeah but it is not as good as the ae powerlight...

lightning 1288 does kind of sound like a sales pitch for brightstar...But how many people here sound like sales reps for Surefire, Fenix, AE ect. We all rightfully push the brands we like...and kind of want everyone to agree with us that our judgement is correct and valid.

The owner, rep - whoever of brightstar might be a jerk...I was not here for that, but like I said...how many manufactures don't cook the books as to their product's stats. My inova t4 is nowhere near 100 lumens. The pelican 3watt led does not have 4 hours (decent) runtime. That is not why I like or dislike those lights. From reading forums like this, and quickbeam's I know that the brighter a light is...the shorter runtime ect.

I would most likely buy a brightstar over the ae24watt...even though I know the ae is brighter....I like more compact in length lights...The AE is not "superior in every way." just brighter...durability ect...are have not been proven either way...both are too new. I have looked very closely to the 14watt ae though. 

We all have our favorite lights....and not always because they are the very brightest, longest running ect. My problem is when people who do not even own the lights they are pushing, feel the need to slam another light..they have also never seen or own... I have a friend who just bought a dorcy 1watt and is very proud of it. There are waaay better lights out there. But do I need to rain on his parade?


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2006)

This has nothing to do with the OWNER of brightstar. He has zero involement in this. The beef here is with Kevin he owner of HidExtra who sells the brighstar.

The AeLight PL24 and Brighstar are indentical in length and size maybe you missed that?? The only difference is internal

HidExtra aka Kevin bashed AeLight and other reputable vendors on this board and thats why he was Banned.

Also did you see the 24watt shootout??? The "CLEAR" winner was the AeLight by a huge margin.


Mac


----------



## woodrow (Apr 6, 2006)

Again, my only problem is slamming someone elses light after they have allready bought one. If someone is writting to get advice as to which light to buy..by all means I think you should post the superlights links ect. I just have a problem with telling a new member that he made a stupid buying decision. I do not have a 24watt powerlight or a brightstar so I am not an expert on either...Do you? does John2551 have a 24watt or just a 14watt-which sounds like a great light...but how does the brightstar compare to it for the money...I have read a couple of posts with problems with it...and surefire lights and pelican's and fenix ect. No piece of electronics is perfect.

Again, I believe that AE most likely makes awesome lights...but I do not own one so I am not a expert...I also do not know that brightstar sucks...It seemed at least 75% as bright as the powerlight-which also got smoked by some bigger more expensive lights. 

Again...my problem is having non experts slam other products to people who allready spent their hard earned money on something else.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 6, 2006)

woodrow said:


> Again, my only problem is slamming someone elses light after they have allready bought one. If someone is writting to get advice as to which light to buy..by all means I think you should post the superlights links ect. I just have a problem with telling a new member that he made a stupid buying decision. I do not have a 24watt powerlight or a brightstar so I am not an expert on either...Do you? does John2551 have a 24watt or just a 14watt-which sounds like a great light...but how does the brightstar compare to it for the money...I have read a couple of posts with problems with it...and surefire lights and pelican's and fenix ect. No piece of electronics is perfect.
> 
> Again, I believe that AE most likely makes awesome lights...but I do not own one so I am not a expert...I also do not know that brightstar sucks...It seemed at least 75% as bright as the powerlight-which also got smoked by some bigger more expensive lights.
> 
> ...






Woodrow WE ALL agree with you 100% on the bashing a NEW MEMBER.

Remember where 99% sure this NEW MEMBER is AN OLD MEMBER who was BANNED for unethical business practice and was the originator/owner of HidExtra. Got it?


Mac


----------



## woodrow (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks, sorry I went off so much. that was my only point....It did not reallyhave anything to do with brightstar or ae or any other brand. I enjoy the forum and happy to have finally joined. You have all been great.


----------



## electromage (Apr 6, 2006)

cmacclel said:


> Woodrow WE ALL agree with you 100% on the bashing a NEW MEMBER.
> 
> Remember where 99% sure this NEW MEMBER is AN OLD MEMBER who was BANNED for unethical business practice and was the originator/owner of HidExtra. Got it?
> 
> ...



OK, this is getting rediculous. I don't post much, but I've read this forum for a long time. I was here when Kevin was being rude, I read it all back then. You all have valid points. Why are people being so rude? There's no proof that "lighting1288" is 100% in fact Kevin from hidxtra.com. If he's not, then "john2551", "cmacclel" are being especially rude. I'm not necessarily siding with either lighting1288 or Kevin, just pointing out that if they're not the same person, you're being very rude to lighting1288. 

I wouldn't appreciate it if I spent that much on a light, then decided to share it with people who have a common interest, only for the FIRST response to be that it's not AS good as a similar light that costs a bit more. Forgive the long sentence. john2551, of course there's always going to be a better light out there...but what if he simply didn't want to spend that much on it? I just bought a "Costco HID" from harborfreight.com! Why don't you tell me i'm an idiot because it's bigger and heavier than a Maxabeam? 

If I'm wrong about this particular incident, who cares, you should give people a chance to enjoy a light like that. I would be a bit defensive, especially since your only proof seems to be the beamshots that Kenshiro posted. Please don't take what I'm saying the wrong way, I think Kevin was very rude, and I'd definitely spend the extra $ for the PL-24, but maybe this guy didn't have the background I have.

Matt


----------



## RoyJ (Apr 6, 2006)

Totally agree. Some of you guys are being pretty harsh on anyone who buys a light from a "unwanted manufacture".

Just imagine if a potential flashholic comes on here, excited on the whole flashlight topic, and say: "Hi guys, just bought myself a nice light - a Maglite!"

I'm sure half of you guys would rip his lungs apart before he's had a chance to breath.


----------



## Death's Head (Jan 16, 2007)

That Brightstar is a good deal! :lolsign:


----------



## NAW (Jan 16, 2007)

The thing about the BrightStar HID along with the AE 24W HID that I don't like is that they seem to be old technology. Now days we can get a Microfire K2000R or a Boxer 24W HID for a more or less of the same brightness. Runtime will be shorter but the lenght of my AE make me wish a new ballast/bulb will come out soon to compensate for the huge size of these lights.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 16, 2007)

@ woodrow:

Full agree with your comments. 
If a member like lightning1288 is convinced with his flashlight and it is working well for his needs, why other members have to give such rude comments?
Everything else than the AE is bullshit.......
That´s the same behavior like kids playing in the sand box: My shovel is larger than yours.
Mercedes is better than GM
Porsche better than Audi........

If lightning likes his Flashlight everything is ok and no one has any argument to convince him like the Inquisation.

By the way, I ilke my Microfire HID and on one has to argue that I have to buy a Polarion because it is much better.........


----------



## john2551 (Jan 16, 2007)

Micheal,

You are a new CPF member. You were not here a few years ago when we had a problem with the "brightstar guy". He used several names here & on eBay (he got banned from ebay too several times & continued to use new ebay names but ran the same ad so we knew it was the same guy). There is nothing WRONG with the Brightstar! The problem we had was with this idiot who thought we were idiots but veteran CPF members saw right through his charade.

CAVEAT EMPTOR!


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 16, 2007)

John to reply to this thread is useless. People only choose to read parts of it and then make uneducated reply's. 

We have explained and tried to inform these new members about Kevin's business practices and apparently they missed these posts.

New MEMBERS a little advice.........read an entire thread before making assumptions.


Mac


----------



## cchurchi (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, I remember this thread from awhile back. It helped me decide to buy the AE light over the Brightstar so I'm glad that the debate took place.


----------



## kingoftf (Jan 16, 2007)

I´ve read the whole thread and the postings of Kevin as well (what else should I do here while working in the office:lolsign: )

The only thing I wanted to say is that I not like some arguments from other users to the decision of "lightning" to buy a Brightstar even from this :whoopin: dealer. If this dealer treated him well, everything is ok *for him.*

Nevertheless I would not buy from this store as well due to the behavior from Kevin.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought a Brightstar from kevinccho BEFORE he started his bad behaviour. If I were NOW to choose between Brightstar and AE Powerlight, I might choose differently...


----------



## The Voice of Reason (Jan 24, 2007)

kingoftf said:


> Mercedes is better than GM
> 
> .........


 
What? Could this be true?? :lolsign: :lolsign:

Next thing we know, someone will be saying that Rolex is better than Timex...


----------



## 02Scuba (Apr 15, 2007)

The Brightstar is a great light and I do not know who did the test between it and the AE 24 but I oown them both. If the AE is better it is margeneally so to the point it does not, in my opinion make a difference.

Old members telling youg memebers "you were'nt around when we didn't have flashlights. Gizmo had to buy rocks that the shop always had on back order and had to pund them them together to make sparks. That's how we made light back then. You young newbee's don't know nothing." I'm so so sick of hearing this trash from a bunch of has beens. 

Look around you Mr. Old member. The guys who are comming up with the new exciting cutting edge stuff are not the old farts like you. They are the newbees. That's the way it is, has been and always will be. So enjoy your momment in the sun and then get the hell out of the way because your holding things up jawing about the old days and a lot of us are getting sick of hearing about it.


----------



## cmacclel (Apr 15, 2007)

02Scuba said:


> The Brightstar is a great light and I do not know who did the test between it and the AE 24 but I oown them both. If the AE is better it is margeneally so to the point it does not, in my opinion make a difference.
> 
> Old members telling youg memebers "you were'nt around when we didn't have flashlights. Gizmo had to buy rocks that the shop always had on back order and had to pund them them together to make sparks. That's how we made light back then. You young newbee's don't know nothing." I'm so so sick of hearing this trash from a bunch of has beens.
> 
> Look around you Mr. Old member. The guys who are comming up with the new exciting cutting edge stuff are not the old farts like you. They are the newbees. That's the way it is, has been and always will be. So enjoy your momment in the sun and then get the hell out of the way because your holding things up jawing about the old days and a lot of us are getting sick of hearing about it.



02Scuba where you having a bad day yesterday? I can't see how your post relates to this thread at all.

It amazes me how people interpret things differently. I took the original post as an Ad for HIDExtra who was BANNED for unethical business practices. Someone's first post is on how he spent $250 on a flashlight is not the typical new members first post. In case you missed the first post read it again.



> i just received my 24W HID Flashlight from www.hidxtra.com today. dame! nice lights!!!
> 
> I cant believe it is only $255.00 free shipping and free aluminum case.
> 
> ...



Sounds like an add to me.

Mac


----------



## KenAnderson (Apr 18, 2007)

I almost hate to say this on my first post, but I'm waiting for a 24W HID to come in the mail. I suppose it doesn't matter so much at this point what brand. I've never seen one up close before and only heard of HID less than a month ago. Don't yet know what I'll do with it, but I love the idea of owning a super bright flashlight.

Oh, discovered Fenix and Jetbeam around a month ago as well. All I can say is wow. I never knew lights were getting so powerful and so small. Kinda weird in a nice way...


----------



## Burnt_Retinas (Apr 18, 2007)

Perhaps worth mentioning. I bought a Brightstar....

It's lamp was not focussed well at all. The lamp had off centre electrodes (poor lamp manufacture) but I don't know if a better quality lamp would have had it focussed better. I removed the potting compound and re-focussed it as best I could given the crooked electrodes. Now I could see what it was capable of and what Marc from AELight was talking about a looooong time ago about being disapointed with the feflector/lamp module.

Rather than persist with completing the BS mod by re-potting the lamp with high temp potting compound I bought an AE Light lamp module to see the difference. It was as close to perfectly centered as one could expect for a HID (have to rotate the flashlight for dead-centre super-bright hot spot from the arc itself). I was such a difference in throw and therefore overall illumination from the original OEM BS module I was wondering why I even bothered with the BS version of this light in the first place.

Perhaps Marc had the assemblies selected and tweaked for the extra $ or perhaps I got a dud BS module? Based on other reviews I'd suspect they have been selected and tweaked for quality and focus.

In hindsight, I'd recommend the AE Light. It costs more but wish I went that route. Glass filters and extra impact protection are also a bonus.

BS = :thumbsdow 

Chris


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2007)

KenAnderson said:


> I almost hate to say this on my first post, but I'm waiting for a 24W HID to come in the mail. I suppose it doesn't matter so much at this point what brand. I've never seen one up close before and only heard of HID less than a month ago. Don't yet know what I'll do with it, but I love the idea of owning a super bright flashlight.
> 
> Oh, discovered Fenix and Jetbeam around a month ago as well. All I can say is wow. I never knew lights were getting so powerful and so small. Kinda weird in a nice way...


Hey Ken,
Welcome to CPF :wave: 
I'm going to be at the Portland Gun and Knife show this weekend. If you want to check out some lights, I’ll have a bunch. 
Wolf Eyes Boxers and a Crocodile, 
AE PowerLights are on sale at so low a price I can’t advertise them.
All the Fenix Cree models including the P2D


----------



## KenAnderson (Apr 18, 2007)

[email protected]:
Originally Posted by *KenAnderson*
_I almost hate to say this on my first post, but I'm waiting for a 24W HID to come in the mail. I suppose it doesn't matter so much at this point what brand. I've never seen one up close before and only heard of HID less than a month ago. Don't yet know what I'll do with it, but I love the idea of owning a super bright flashlight.

Oh, discovered Fenix and Jetbeam around a month ago as well. All I can say is wow. I never knew lights were getting so powerful and so small. Kinda weird in a nice way..._

Hey Ken,
Welcome to CPF





I'm going to be at the Portland Gun and Knife show this weekend. If you want to check out some lights, I’ll have a bunch. 




Thanks Mike,

I've purchased several lights from your website including an HID that I'm anxously waiting for  and I believe I purchased a couple from you at the last Portland show. Both good experiences on my end. You probably speak to so many people there, I doubt you would remember me.

I will plan to stop by to enjoy the company and look at the new lights. It's all new to me and pretty exciting. I've been buying lights for all my friends to get them started in collecting. It's contageous  

Question, will you be carrying the Boxer 24W battery holders in the future?

Ken


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 19, 2007)

KenAnderson said:


> Question, will you be carrying the Boxer 24W battery holders in the future?
> 
> Ken


Hi Ken,
I'll try and remember to bring a holster to the show for ya.


----------



## KenAnderson (Apr 19, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Ken,
> I'll try and remember to bring a holster to the show for ya.


 
Mike, you rock  

Can't wait for the show!!

Ken


----------

